# Superduty steering question



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

For those of you with superduties, when you hook your plow up, does the extra front end weigh cause your steering wheel to go off? Like instead of sitting straight it'll be at an angle?

My truck sat really low when I got it so I did add a leafs which brought it up a good 3"-3.5", I put the track bar relocation bracket on as skyjacker suggested. I'm wondering if I need a drop pitman arm too? It's got horrible bump steer, which makes me think that.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ideally, you want your track bar and your drag link to be parallel.

A drop pitman arm would probably help if you went up that much, and you dropped the track bar down.

What year truck?

I have 06 running gear on my 95 F250, and my trackbar and drag link arent perfectly parallel, and it gives me a SMALL amount of bumpsteer.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

it's a 99. I'll have to look tomorrow to see what they look like.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

In that photo, they have a 6.5" lift, and it looks like the pitman arm, and the track bar are about level to one another where they mount. so, yours should be somewhere in that area

Here is another picture, you can see they are almost parallel, this truck has a lift on it as well. a 2.5" leveling kit.


----------

